# Car battery replacement



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have a Mazda CX7 which I dropped for 20,000 Km service today, and they just called me to say the battery needs replacement. This is the original battery that came with the car, and is two and a half years old. Is this reasonable? I'm not sure how often is one supposed to replace them and I just want to make sure I'm not being taken advantage of 

Damsel in distress


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Batteries tend to go quite quickly here I've found. You could always take it to an Eppco to be checked.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

2-3 years max is the life expectancy of batteries here if the battery is mounted in the engine compartment.

If the battery is mounted in the boot of the car (BMW, Volvo etc.), than it could last upto 4-5 years.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a Mazda CX7 which I dropped for 20,000 Km service today, and they just called me to say the battery needs replacement. This is the original battery that came with the car, and is two and a half years old. Is this reasonable? I'm not sure how often is one supposed to replace them and I just want to make sure I'm not being taken advantage of
> 
> Damsel in distress


Hi,
Obvious question - have you been having any battery related problems? - poor starting, going flat, electrical glitches etc?
If not, then could easily be a scam - they would either take your battery off the car (which is still good) - then sell it to someone else. Or they would just give your battery a good clean and charge you for a new one!
They may have even already swapped your good battery for a dud - so that you now really do need a new one!
I am a bit old and cynical - but have witnessed all these scams, over the years!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

If you have been getting 5000-km services (my car does, not a Mazda though) then the past service receipts show the voltage of the battery at each of those check. So you have an idea of how the battery has been like for each 3 or 4-month / 5000-km (average distance).

On top of what Stevesolar mentioned about how it has been working: reliable or sporadic, etc. should give you a good history / indication.

I agree that 2-3 years is average for batteries in UAE based on my last 10 years of having cars here...

Unless it is critical to change right away at the dealer, it might be a little (not a huge amount) to change elsewhere with a cheaper brand.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone, since it has not given me any problems I decided not to have it changed just yet, I'll just wait unit it dies!


----------



## Arunas (Feb 6, 2014)

They probably offered replacement just because usual warranty period is 2 years


----------

